# Cabina de comando de un Airbus A 380 en 3D



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Cabina de un Airbus A 380 en vista 3D

http://www.gillesvidal.com/blogpano/cockpit1.htm


----------



## manu_sonata (Nov 9, 2008)

donde conseguiste eso?


----------



## Condor-11 (Nov 9, 2008)

Como para no confundirse de boton    jaja

Salutte!


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 10, 2008)

Una paleta de caramelo a quien me encuentre donde esta el boton que eleva y baja el tren de aterrizaje


----------



## Pegaso (Nov 10, 2008)

No es un botón, es una pequeña palanca ubicada justo al lado derecho de la pantalla frontal central.

Y las luces que están encima de la palanca, al estar encendidas de color verde, indican que el tren está afuera y asegurado correctamente !

(Y mi paleta ?)

Saludos !


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 11, 2008)

Espero que hayan pagado las licencias de los programas que usan....


----------



## camilo2246 (Oct 4, 2017)

me gustaria verlo me lo pueden pasar


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2017)

camilo2246 dijo:


> me gustaria verlo me lo pueden pasar



Link actualizado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2017)

http://www.gillesvidal.com/blogpano/cockpit1.htm

P.D.: comenzó a dar vueltas y me he mareado


----------



## dearlana (Oct 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.gillesvidal.com/blogpano/cockpit1.htm
> 
> P.D.: comenzó a dar vueltas y me he mareado


---------------------------

Para que se pare momentáneamente hay que hacer click botón izquierdo en cualquier parte de la imagen. Cuando intente volver a moverse...volver a hacerle click y así sucesivamente.

----------------------------

Nunca he entendido porqué en estos y otros aviones grandes no se ve la pista más fácilmente. En los despegues y aterrizajes los pilotos no ven la pista de rodadura adecuadamente. Solo ven delante esos tremendos cuadros de mando.

Igual es para si les entra un pato o una gaviota no les de en las narices.

Como no suban los asientos a tope...y aún así: Dudo que los pilotos vean la pista más próxima al avión.

Es como en algunos coches en cuyas cristaleras han puesto unas bandas negras traseras que dejan al coche muy bonito, pero que le restan visibilidad a los parabrisas traseros. Deberían de estar prohibidos.

Nunca he entendido eso. Deberían de primar más la maniobrabilidad directa y la seguridad. Aunque estos aparatos sean capaces de realizar todas las maniobras automáticamente.

Y como haya el más mínimo fallo de corriente ( Aunque sea doble o triple )...adios Horizonte
Artificial y adios todo. Todo son pantallas.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://www.gillesvidal.com/blogpano/cockpit1.htm
> 
> P.D.: comenzó a dar vueltas y me he mareado


En caso de emergencia, gire el Joystick a la derecha, en caso de terrorismo, gire el Joystick a la izquierda, en caso de bomba, gire el Joystick hacia arriba, en caso de aterrizaje forzado, gire el joystick hacia abajo.
Si esta información no le ofrece la ayuda necesaria, por favor, tome un paracaídas y salte por la ventana.


----------

